# Power requirements



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I've gotten things pretty well organized on the layout. I want to move on to get the wiring moved under the table. I need some help before laying out the busses. 

This is what I have to power:

23 operating accessories (obviously they aren't operating all the time, though some light up and things like the beacons and flood lights will be mostly on - as well as the oil derrick and helicopter pylon.

10 switches (those lights are always on)

13 assorted crossing gates and signals

3 circuits of trains - these generally include two passenger trains with lighted cars

1 trolley line

I have 1 KW and 2 ZW transformers. Are they enough to power this stuff? Is there a reference for calculating the total power requirements? 

I've read that the ZW's put out 190 watts or so and a lighted passenger train in itself draws quite a bit.

Anyway, as always thanks to the folks at the forum who help so much.

Gary


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You have plenty of power, the ZW's should be able to handle two passenger trains unless you have really long trains with 15 cars.

I suspect the ZW will be fine for the accessories, and you can run the 10 switches off the second handle of the second ZW.

Worst comes to worst, you might have to add another KW.


----------

